# Another new diver



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey guys, I am new to the forum and newly certified. I am in Pensacola and looking for someone to go diving with next week. I work shift work so I am off the 19th and 20th. If anyone doesn't mind a new guy tagging along I will split cost or whatever. Thanks.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Plenty of people always going out...and welcome!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey wirebiter, wilkommen, you'll find plenty of people to dive with here, it all depends on whether your schedule accomodates the diving you'll find.....as mine has not of late....:boo


----------

